# Second Opinion On Dual Coil Ohms/variable Voltage Vaping



## Vapey McJuicy (10/12/13)

Hi friendly peoples

I know I have not posted in a while, due to going through some personal things. But I do check in as much as I can.

I do however need to ask a second opinion/advice from some of our forum's "techies", if they will give this a read and a thought 

I am looking at a RBA that supports dual-coils builds, to go onto my Kmax vv/vw device. Just looking at normal coils, no micro coils or sub-ohming. 

Here is a possible scenario:

2 dual coils @ 2.5ohm each, for as I understand it, a "working" (not sure if that's the right word) resistance of 1.25ohms on the device.

Kmax features: 3-6V, 3-15W, confirmed 5A output limit, will give an error with any atomizer below 1.2ohm
Batteries: AW IMR 18350/18360, max continuous discharge rate @ 7A (as per Google)

Now my math:

Atomizer: Dual coils @ 1.25ohm "working"

Battery (fully charged):	4.1V
3.28A @ 13.4W

Battery (normal):	3.7V
2.96A @ 10.9W

Even though its seems via the math that with this dual coil setup, the device would be able to handle it, would you say that I would be pushing it too close to its working limits all the time, even with moderate vaping?

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated!

And yes, I know if I wanted to do the dual coil thing, and upped the ohms of the coils to say 3 or 3.6ohms each, that would give me a nice 1.5 to 1.8ohms, and that would maybe be the safer option, would it not?

Thanks 4 da time guys 
Vapey


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

IMHO you will get the best vape at around 1.25 - 1.3. Go for it - with those batteries you should be ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/12/13)

looks like you got some decent figures there and yes that 1.25 oh dual coil should rock your casbah even at max watts. don't think anything will blow up there, not that it looks like there being a danger of that  wouldn't worry about battery charge level figuring into the figures because you can adjust your voltage. start off at 3V and play with your wattage settings until you're happy. then increase the voltage a few notches and rinse and repeat. again your device should protect you from too much accidental sillyness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (10/12/13)

Matthee said:


> IMHO you will get the best vape at around 1.25 - 1.3. Go for it - with those batteries you should be ok.


 
Thanks for the assist and assurance Matthee, appreciate your input and respect your opinion! 



denizenx said:


> looks like you got some decent figures there and yes that 1.25 oh dual coil should rock your casbah even at max watts. don't think anything will blow up there, not that it looks like there being a danger of that  wouldn't worry about battery charge level figuring into the figures because you can adjust your voltage. start off at 3V and play with your wattage settings until you're happy. then increase the voltage a few notches and rinse and repeat. again your device should protect you from too much accidental sillyness


 
And thanks also to you deni! of course I didn't actually figure that I would be vaping on a consistant voltage if I go vv.  Thanks for pointing that out! I think that setup may just make so pretty clouds, but I also gotta protect my device, from my OWN silliness you know......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/12/13)

hey i build coils without an ohm meter, sillyness is my middle name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (10/12/13)

ohm meters are cheap - even if you don't want to buy a ecig ohm meter, you can get a decent multimeter from Builders Warehouse or Chamberlains for like R100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/12/13)

some of us like to live dangerously  the only reason i haven't finished my diy thermite is because i can't find sparklers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

denizenx said:


> looks like you got some decent figures there and yes that 1.25 oh dual coil should rock your casbah even at max watts. don't think anything will blow up there, not that it looks like there being a danger of that  wouldn't worry about battery charge level figuring into the figures because you can adjust your voltage. start off at 3V and play with your wattage settings until you're happy. then increase the voltage a few notches and rinse and repeat. again your device should protect you from too much accidental sillyness


If you adjust the one, the other will adjust automatically - both ways, I think.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (10/12/13)

You say fully charged is 4.1v. That is not correct as it is not under a load. If you fire it, the coil will be the load and drop the voltage to the rated 3.7V. Whatever load (resistance) you fire it with, it will drop to the rated voltage due to the work load or stress it undergoes to do the work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

